
The clock that cost its inventor millions - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-humber-46252838
======
ggm
please. opportunity loss is not a "cost" in the sense most people understand.

------
LeonM
> Bromley, who died in 1990, also invented curtains that automatically closed
> when the sun went down.

Today such an 'inventor' would be called a tinkerer or hacker.

------
CathyWest
> that cost its inventor millions

I figured he had been sued for patent infringement or something. This must be
written by someone who buys things at a discount and then believe the
difference is an income she has earned and not buying it is a loss.

